# Hello! I'm NEW...Be gentle   :)



## clwkerric (May 18, 2007)

Hi everyone! I'm Kerri from TampaBay area, FL and I'm (obviously) new here!  I found this website through another forum and am very glad I did! I can't wait to meet you guys and learn/share a bunch more stuff!


----------



## Janice (May 18, 2007)

Welcome Kerri! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Glad you found us.


----------



## Lady-V Designz (May 18, 2007)

Hello, Keri! Welcomz!  I myself am new here too actually lol I just joined the other day.  I LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE MAC!!! So far the little I have seen is awesome! There are really talented ppl on this site! Love the tips, how to's, etc.  I would love to be a makeup artist one day but all in due time!  I just moved down to Fort Laud. again I was up in Lakeland (near tampa) for about two years.  Nice to meet everyone! :O)  

P.S.

Does anyone know of good makeup classes/schools in fort lauderdale, fl?

Additionally, does anyone know of classes to learn how to do bridal hair and what not (Just to style it) near or in fort lauderdale?


----------



## rawr_its_jax (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady-V Designz* 

 
_ I just moved down to Fort Laud. again I was up in Lakeland (near tampa) for about two years. Nice to meet everyone! :O) 

P.S. 

Does anyone now of good makeup classes/schools in fort lauderdale, fl?_

 


hey guys. i`m new to this site too. i found it on a different thread. i just started collecting M.A.C six months ago and im obsessed! me and my sister are planning to take classes when we have time .. soo excited. 

i live in ft.lauderdale too and would like to know what is a good makeup school. thanks and nice to meet you all =DDD


----------



## ms_althani (May 19, 2007)

hey kerri and rawr_its_jax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i hope you guyz lots of fun here ..i know i do


----------



## DevinGirl (May 19, 2007)

Hi there!  You came to the right place for tips, friends, & a great place to hang out online!  I'm in the Tampa Bay area, too.  Maybe we can meet up sometime & go broke together @ MAC, lol.  At any rate...WELCOME!


----------



## Dana72 (May 19, 2007)




----------



## clwkerric (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DevinGirl* 

 
_Hi there!  You came to the right place for tips, friends, & a great place to hang out online!  I'm in the Tampa Bay area, too.  Maybe we can meet up sometime & go broke together @ MAC, lol.  At any rate...WELCOME!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well I love going places and getting broke!


----------



## Shimmer (May 21, 2007)




----------



## msmack (May 21, 2007)

WELCOME Kerri!


----------



## user79 (May 22, 2007)

Welcome Kerri, glad to have you along.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------

